# Clyde:(



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

he died of fungus before i could even bring him home back to ny.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Clyde


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

yea he passed so sudden and i feel awful and like a torturer for making him suffer


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Sometimes there's nothing you can do. I'm sorry for your loss  that's always hard for me.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Sorry Clyde died  *Hugs* He had pretty fins.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

He did and he colored up nicely before he died


----------

